# P229 Replacement parts



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

Its been about a month that I've had my P229 and I love it! The only thing that I'd like to consider doing to it is changing some of the looks to the gun, nothing to major just changing out the trigger, and slide release, etc with stainless steel ones. Does anybody know if this is doable and where to buy them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not stainless, but here are nickel plated parts. 
*
TRIGGER, SHORT, NICKEL - Brownells

SLIDE CATCH LEVER, NICKEL, TWO TONE - Brownells

TAKE DOWN LEVER, NICKEL, TWO TONE - Brownells*

might want to try *Numrich* as well


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Send some pics when this job is done...JJ


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

If you have trouble locating them at other sources, we stock a large selection of Sig Sauer parts.

*Sig P226/228/229 Short Trigger-NICKEL - Top Gun Supply

SIG Slide Catch Lever - P226, P228, P229 NICKEL - Top Gun Supply

SIG Take Down Lever - P220/225/226/228/229/245 Nickel - Top Gun Supply

Sig Sauer Parts | Replacement Parts for Sig Sauer Guns*


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

I definitely will!


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

Great info, everyone. Thanks for your help!


----------

